# Software > Linux >  [Madwifi error] wifiΧ: rx FIFO overrun; resetting

## CyberAngel

Λοιπόν ερώτηση αν ξέρει κανείς!

Ο router του Anman μου βγάζει συνεχώς το παρακάτω πρόβλημα...


```
wifi4: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
```

Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ το link παίζει με μηδενική ισχύ και 50 SNR και στα 33-34MBits όποτε θυμάται (Τώρα που postάρω είναι μια απο τις ώρες που δυστυχώς το θυμάται  ::  ) τα παίζει τελείως και εκτός απο τα pings των 5000ms έχω και χαμένα πακέτα...

Το μόνο παράξενο που παρατήρησα στο dmesg είναι το παραπάνω error message....

Που μπορεί να οφείλεται το πρόβλημα;;;;;
Drivers; Hardware; OS;

Το πρόβλημα το βγάζει σπάνια και σε μερικά άλλα απο τα πέντε συνολικά interfaces που έχει ο router αυτός πάνω..
Συνολικά στο wifi1, wifi3, wifi4 το έχω δεί, με πλειοψηφία του error στο λινκ με εμένα που είναι το wifi4/ath4.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έκδοση MadWiFi ?
Κάρτα ?
Πυρήνας ?

Ρίξε κι ένα dmesg εκεί που φορτώνει το ath_pci...

----------


## noisyjohn

Με τα links δεν έχει σχέση. το βλέπω ως εξής:
Tα data πάνε στον buffer δεδομένων της κάρτας που όμως δεν προλαβαίνει να αδειάσει.
Μου μοιάζει για πρόβλημα μητρικής ή για κάποιο interrupt που δουλεύει τρελά και τρώει πολύ CPU.
Τι hardware έχεις;

----------


## CyberAngel

> Έκδοση MadWiFi ?
> Κάρτα ?
> Πυρήνας ?
> 
> Ρίξε κι ένα dmesg εκεί που φορτώνει το ath_pci...


Νίκο save me  :: 

Madwifi Version: 0.9.3 (Compiled όπως λέει εδώ όχι απο εμένα....)

Κάρτα: Winstron CM9

Πυρήνας:


```
anmanrouter:~# uname -r
2.6.18-4-686
```

Debian 4.0 έχει εγκατεστημένο χωρίς να πειράξω κάτι σε πυρήνα.

Πάρε και το dmesg κατά την εκκίνηση:



```
ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3)
ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3)
ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [PIN4] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
wifi0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi0: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
wifi0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5 GHz radio 1.7 2 GHz radio 2.3
wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfe8f0000, irq=10
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN2] enabled at IRQ 9
PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [PIN2] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9
wifi1: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi1: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wifi1: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi1: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi1: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi1: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
wifi1: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 3.6
wifi1: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
wifi1: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
wifi1: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
wifi1: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
wifi1: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
wifi1: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
wifi1: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfeac0000, irq=9
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [PIN3] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
wifi2: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi2: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wifi2: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi2: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi2: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi2: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
wifi2: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 3.6
wifi2: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
wifi2: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
wifi2: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
wifi2: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
wifi2: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
wifi2: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
wifi2: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfead0000, irq=5
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [PIN4] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
wifi3: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi3: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wifi3: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi3: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi3: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi3: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
wifi3: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 3.6
wifi3: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
wifi3: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
wifi3: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
wifi3: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
wifi3: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
wifi3: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
wifi3: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfeae0000, irq=10
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN1] enabled at IRQ 11
PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [PIN1] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
wifi4: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi4: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wifi4: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi4: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi4: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wifi4: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP
wifi4: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 3.6
wifi4: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic
wifi4: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic
wifi4: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic
wifi4: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic
wifi4: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic
wifi4: Use hw queue 9 for beacons
wifi4: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfeaf0000, irq=11
```

----------


## CyberAngel

> Με τα links δεν έχει σχέση. το βλέπω ως εξής:
> Tα data πάνε στον buffer δεδομένων της κάρτας που όμως δεν προλαβαίνει να αδειάσει.
> Μου μοιάζει για πρόβλημα μητρικής ή για κάποιο interrupt που δουλεύει τρελά και τρώει πολύ CPU.
> Τι hardware έχεις;


CPU:


```
model name      : Pentium III (Katmai)
stepping        : 3
cpu MHz         : 498.175
cache size      : 512 KB
```

Memory:


```
MemTotal:       516816 kB
```

Το Fatherboard μάλλον για VIA μου κάνει απο τα παρακάτω  :: 



```
# lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 82)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]
00:02.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 ISA [Mobile South] (rev 12)
00:02.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
00:02.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 08)
00:02.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C596 Power Management (rev 20)
00:0e.0 PCI bridge: Hint Corp HB6 Universal PCI-PCI bridge (non-transparent mode) (rev 15)
00:0f.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03)
00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 10)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Savage 4 (rev 03)
02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
03:04.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 22)
03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 22)
```

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχεις 1CM6 και 4CM9, σου βαράει μόνο σε CM9 ή και στη CM6 (wifi0) ?

Για κάνε κάνα grep στα logs, επίσης δες και τι σου βγάζει το athstats...

Κατά τα άλλα υπάρχει το tx FIFO underrun όπου το tx buffer αδειάζει ποιο γρήγορα απ' όσο γεμίζει και το rx FIFO overrun όπου το rx buffer γεμίζει ποιο γρήγορα απ' όσο αδειάζει.

Η mobo σου πιθανώς να έχει χάλια chipset και να μην διαχειρίζεται σωστά τα interrupts με το ρυθμό που θες. Αν έχεις άλλη mobo δοκίμασε να την αλλάξεις  ::  Επίσης ψόφα εφαρμογές που "τραβάνε" (IRQ Hungry) όπως daemons (-> for loops) drivers που δεν χρειάζεσαι (δοκίμασε πχ. να κάνεις disable το acpi γράφοντας στο kernel line του grub acpi=off ή να κάνεις disable το apic βάζοντας noapic κλπ).

P.S. επίσης με 500άρη επεξεργαστή είναι λογικό να μην γίνονται καν generate αρκετά interrupts για 5 κάρτες  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

... και απενεργοποίηση COM1, COM2, LPT, USB, sec IDE, ότι μπορεί να γίνει δηλαδή, αν και με 500 CPU τα βλέπω ζόρικα τα πράγματα.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάτα *athstats -i wifi0* και δες αν έχεις rx overrun interrupts...

Αν έχεις μερικά μία στο τόσο δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό πάντως και δεν θα επρεπε να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

Υ.Γ. Βρήκα ένα σχετικό ticket στο madwifi.org -> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1017

----------


## CyberAngel

> Έχεις 1CM6 και 4CM9, σου βαράει μόνο σε CM9 ή και στη CM6 (wifi0) ?
> 
> Για κάνε κάνα grep στα logs, επίσης δες και τι σου βγάζει το athstats...
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα υπάρχει το tx FIFO underrun όπου το tx buffer αδειάζει ποιο γρήγορα απ' όσο γεμίζει και το rx FIFO overrun όπου το rx buffer γεμίζει ποιο γρήγορα απ' όσο αδειάζει.
> 
> Η mobo σου πιθανώς να έχει χάλια chipset και να μην διαχειρίζεται σωστά τα interrupts με το ρυθμό που θες. Αν έχεις άλλη mobo δοκίμασε να την αλλάξεις  Επίσης ψόφα εφαρμογές που "τραβάνε" (IRQ Hungry) όπως daemons (-> for loops) drivers που δεν χρειάζεσαι (δοκίμασε πχ. να κάνεις disable το acpi γράφοντας στο kernel line του grub acpi=off ή να κάνεις disable το apic βάζοντας noapic κλπ).
> 
> P.S. επίσης με 500άρη επεξεργαστή είναι λογικό να μην γίνονται καν generate αρκετά interrupts για 5 κάρτες


Νίκο όπως είδα απο τα logs μόνο με τις CM9 είναι το πρόβλημα.... Συγκεκριμένα τα πιο πολλά με διαφορά το wifi4 (που είναι και το πιο jet link), μετά πάει το wifi3, μετά το wifi1 και το wifi2 είχε μερικά μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού... Το wifi0 κανένα.

Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα να του κόψω και εφαρμογές και βλέπουμε..

----------


## Mick Flemm

η CM6 να υποθέσω ότι δεν είναι στον τετραπλό ?

----------


## CyberAngel

> η CM6 να υποθέσω ότι δεν είναι στον τετραπλό ?


Μάντης είσαι;  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> η CM6 να υποθέσω ότι δεν είναι στον τετραπλό ?
> 
> 
> Μάντης είσαι;


Εχεις τετραπλό ή όχι; chipset via + τετραπλός = πρόβλημα. Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν έκατσε. Αλλαξα σε MB με intel chipset.

----------


## CyberAngel

Του έβαλα blacklist κάτι modules που σήκωνε για την onboard κάρτα ήχου, acpi=off, noapic, του κατέβασα και κάτι δαιμονισμένους δαίμονες και έστειλα e-mail και στον Αντρέα (μιας και δεν έχω φυσική πρόσβαση στον router) να κάνει disable ότι άχρηστο απο το bios (usb, sound card που δεν ξέρω τον λόγο που δεν είναι ήδη disabled  ::  , LPT κλπ).
Έκανα και ένα remote restart και ξανασηκώθηκε το μηχάνημα κανονικά  :: 
Τώρα βλέπουμε  :: 
Θα ξανα κάνω report για ότι νεότερο  :: 

Thank you all guys for the tips!!
Αν έχετε οστόσο κανά extra tip κάντε το post εδώ  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Εχεις τετραπλό ή όχι; chipset via + τετραπλός = πρόβλημα. Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν έκατσε. Αλλαξα σε MB με intel chipset.


Δεν είναι δικό μου πρώτα απ`όλα το μηχάνημα  :: 
Εγώ απλά το λειτουργικό του έχω φορτώσει και το administrάρω  :: 

Ναί, έχει τετραπλό adaptor.
Όπως φένεται απο τα modules που σηκώνονται και το lspci μάλλον VIA είναι το motherboard...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με το VIA chipset. Το κάνει και σε εμένα σε Intel 440BX chipset.

Στην κάρτα στον απλό adaptor δεν βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή κανένα αλλά νομίζω έχω δει παλιότερα.

Στις κάρτες στον τετραπλό βλέπω:

Σε 1 κανένα[/*:m:7c46e]Σε 2 λίγα[/*:m:7c46e]Σε 1 πολλά[/*:m:7c46e]

Δεν βλέπω πάντως ούτε αποσυνδέσεις, ούτε πτώση του throughput, ούτε latency...

Συμπληρωματικό: Το if που έχει τα πολλά είναι το μοναδικό που δεν υπάρχει traffic shaping από την απέναντυ πλευρά.

----------


## CyberAngel

> Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με το VIA chipset. Το κάνει και σε εμένα σε Intel 440BX chipset.
> 
> Στην κάρτα στον απλό adaptor δεν βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή κανένα αλλά νομίζω έχω δει παλιότερα.
> 
> Στις κάρτες στον τετραπλό βλέπω:
> 
> Σε 1 κανένα[/*:m:83846]Σε 2 λίγα[/*:m:83846]Σε 1 πολλά[/*:m:83846]
> 
> Δεν βλέπω πάντως ούτε αποσυνδέσεις, ούτε πτώση του throughput, ούτε latency...
> ...


Άρα προφανώς αφού δεν έχει TS, αυτό που με τη μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα μπορεί και περνάει το πιο πολύ traffic κάθε στιγμή.

Το wifi4 απο την μεριά του Anman είναι το πιο δυνατό link και σε SNR και σε Bandwith (33-34MBits/s) και πρώτο με διαφορά σε αυτά τα errors...

Απο εχθές που μείωσα τους δαίμονες που τρέχουν και έκανα blacklist κάποια modules δεν έχει υπάρξει πάντως κάποιο τέτοιο error στα logs και το link τουλάχιστον το δικό μας που το ελέγχω και απο τη μεριά μου παίζει τέλεια....

Το έχω υπο στενή παρακολούθηση το θέμα πάντως. Μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο που απο εχθές δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια errors (δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα πολλές ώρες)  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Μου το βγάζει κι εμένα από καιρό εις καιρόν!

Πάντως το δικό μου syslog είναι πνιγμένο από αυτό:



```
hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0
```

 ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Μου το βγάζει κι εμένα από καιρό εις καιρόν!
> 
> Πάντως το δικό μου syslog είναι πνιγμένο από αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
> ...


Ανοιξε ένα ticket στο Madwifi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

άνοιξε ένα rma στον spc.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Βλέπετε κάτι περίεργο στο παρακάτω athstats που να μπορεί να προκαλέσει τέτοια κουλή συμπεριφορά;
Θα τρελαθώ!!!!

Το link παίζει με -52 στα 34MBits στα 120 μέτρα και ώρες ώρες τρώει κάτι σκαλώματα απίστευτα! Κοιτάξτε στο τέλος τα flood pings που έκανα πριν λίγα λεπτά!



```
anmanrouter:~# iwconfig ath4
ath4      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-146-5078"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.32 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:AA:32
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=51/94  Signal level=-45 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

anmanrouter:~# athstats -i wifi4
25 recv overrun interrupts
7 tx management frames
389438 tx frames discarded due to queue depth
20293 tx failed due to too many retries
1742 tx failed due to FIFO underrun
867906 long on-chip tx retries
308 tx frames with no ack marked
15976 tx frames with an alternate rate
13754 rx failed due to bad CRC
154057 PHY errors
    154057 (phy error code 17)
8643571 beacons transmitted
37259 periodic calibrations
1 rfgain value change
rssi of last ack: 51
rssi of last rcv: 51
1 switched default/rx antenna
Antenna profile:
[1] tx 63368299 rx 59695745
```




```
[email protected]:~# athstats -i wifi1
36769 tx management frames
13147 tx frames discarded due to queue depth
34 tx failed due to too many retries
1103637 long on-chip tx retries
16900 tx frames with no ack marked
65612 tx frames with an alternate rate
100891381 rx failed due to bad CRC
1 PHY errors
    1 OFDM restart
38394 periodic calibrations
2 rfgain value change
rssi of last ack: 50
rssi of last rcv: 50
1 switched default/rx antenna
Antenna profile:
[1] tx 55910574 rx 66021508
[2] tx        0 rx    18635
[email protected]:~# iwconfig ath1
ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-146-5078"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.32 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:AA:32
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=50/94  Signal level=-44 dBm  Noise level=-94 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```




```
[email protected]:~# ping -f 10.17.111.246
PING 10.17.111.246 (10.17.111.246) 56(84) bytes of data.
........................................................ ........................................................ ........................................................ ........................................................ ........................................................ ........................................................ ........................................................ ........................................................ ................................................
--- 10.17.111.246 ping statistics ---
574 packets transmitted, 36 received, 93% packet loss, time 6939ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6294.930/6426.429/6591.335/82.187 ms, pipe 545, ipg/ewma 12.110/6368.682 ms
[email protected]:~# ping -f 10.17.111.246
PING 10.17.111.246 (10.17.111.246) 56(84) bytes of data.
......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... ......................................................... .................
--- 10.17.111.246 ping statistics ---
1986 packets transmitted, 1422 received, 28% packet loss, time 8956ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.317/331.993/7856.129/1496.832 ms, pipe 649, ipg/ewma 4.512/0.396 ms
```

----------


## acoul

βάλε αν μπορείς το madwifi-0.9.3.1

----------


## Ifaistos

> ```
> anmanrouter:~# athstats -i wifi4
> 25 recv overrun interrupts
> 7 tx management frames
> 389438 tx frames discarded due to queue depth
> 20293 tx failed due to too many retries
> 1742 tx failed due to FIFO underrun
> ```



Φαίνεται να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα interrupts.
Κάνε ένα cat /proc/interrupts να δεις αν στο ίδιο irq υπάρχουν και άλλα devices.
Τι ver πυρήνα έχεις ?

----------


## CyberAngel

> Φαίνεται να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα interrupts.
> Κάνε ένα cat /proc/interrupts να δεις αν στο ίδιο irq υπάρχουν και άλλα devices.
> Τι ver πυρήνα έχεις ?


Αν μπορείς διάβασε λίγο απο την αρχή το thread (δεν είναι μεγάλο, δύο σελιδούλες μόνο  ::  ) να καταλάβεις γιατί το είχα ανοίξεί.
Έχουν προαναφερθεί πληροφορίες όπως ο Kernelάκος, λειτουργικό και το hardware  :: 
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα φυσικά να σου τα ξαναπώ αλλά μπορεί να βρείς και extra πληροφορίες για το troubleshooting που πιθανόν να χρειάζονται  :: 
 
συνοπτικά:



```
anmanrouter:~# uname -a
Linux anmanrouter 2.6.18-4-686 #1 SMP Mon Mar 26 17:17:36 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux

anmanrouter:~# cat /etc/debian_version
4.0

anmanrouter:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0
  0:  225536537          XT-PIC  timer
  1:          8          XT-PIC  i8042
  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade
  5:   71675385          XT-PIC  wifi2, eth0
  6:          3          XT-PIC  floppy
  7:          3          XT-PIC  parport0
  8:          1          XT-PIC  rtc
  9:   67557495          XT-PIC  wifi1
 10: 1281375339          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb1, wifi0, wifi3, eth1
 11:  112594595          XT-PIC  wifi4
 14:     556866          XT-PIC  ide0
NMI:          0
LOC:  225545180
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## CyberAngel

> βάλε αν μπορείς το madwifi-0.9.3.1


Πρέπει και απο τις δύο μεριές προφανώς ε;  :: 

Καλά θα το βάλω το βραδάκι αν προλάβω σε εμένα! O anman λείπει οπότε αν του αλλάξω madwifi over wireless που έχω πρόσβαση μάλλον μετά δεν θα έχω πρόσβαση μέχρι να έρθει απο διακοπές  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Μετά από καιρό και με καινούριο router πλέον από τη μεριά μου επανερχόμαστε με το ίδιο πρόβλημα μόνο που τώρα προστέθηκε και κάτι άλλο στα παρακάτω logs..

[ 345.377536] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
Nov 18 15:13:56 trinity kernel: [ 267.182120] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: '' (HAL status 0)

Το μηχάνημα είναι ολοκαίνουριο. Core 2 Duo με 2GB μνήμη. Τετραπλός minipci με 2 cm9 και 1 cm6.
Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04.1 server με τους drivers από τα repositories (linux-restricted-modules-server)

Επίσης από την στιγμή που σηκώθηκε το νέο router δεν το είχα πιέσει... Έβλεπα τα logs αλλά δεν επηρεάζανε σε κάτι αρνητικά (τουλάχιστον κάποιο εμφανές πρόβλημα). Το μόνο που είχα παρατηρήσει ήταν ότι κάποιες φορές σταμάταγε να δουλεύει κάποιο link και με ένα απλό ifdown/ifup έπαιζε πάλι.

Σήμερα που με έπιασε η Leecherομανία και άρχιζα να κατεβάζω κάτι torrents, ξαφνικά το ρουτέρι πάγωσε!
Το κάνω hard reset, συνεχίζουν τα τορεντάκια και μετά από κάνα δυο λεπτά ξαναπάγωσε!
Ξανά hard reset, παίζει για λίγο και το ath1 interface σταματάει να δουλεύει (το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα λίγο παραπάνω)... Το κάνω ifdown/ifup, δουλεύει για λίγο και ξανά παγώνει το σύστημα!

Το μόνο που μπορώ να βρω έντονα στα logs είναι αυτά τα "rx FIFO overrun; resetting" και πλέον μετα τα συνεχή παγώματα από την στιγμή που άρχισε να περνάει αρκετή κίνηση, αρχίζω να υποψιάζομαι τον madwifi.... 




```
[  123.743982] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  144.483652] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  148.776776] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  180.004606] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  183.302246] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  191.719875] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  192.627124] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  204.190854] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  207.998050] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  208.007314] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  210.749221] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  210.816101] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  212.761075] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  216.734022] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  218.953313] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  219.021589] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  221.542853] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  221.563488] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  221.628344] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  222.639861] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  232.128181] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  233.902064] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  233.968936] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  244.295052] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  246.966877] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  248.097370] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  248.097902] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  248.148615] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  249.985135] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  250.051365] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  251.129600] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  252.219987] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  252.950020] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  256.934653] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  257.588001] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  257.654253] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  260.054237] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  260.498736] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  260.669070] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  262.000354] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  266.287543] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  266.287585] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  266.855723] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  266.882176] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  268.310498] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  275.181613] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  277.311492] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  279.614358] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  280.144500] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  284.115790] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  287.317259] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  287.378563] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  291.153347] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  292.127141] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  304.388398] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  306.941592] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  313.284755] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  314.989950] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  315.314519] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  316.469790] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  317.343774] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  318.567148] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  318.857947] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  318.920478] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  319.501009] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  319.505702] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  319.593331] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  319.767362] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  319.768987] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  319.816454] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  320.029131] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  320.090609] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  320.742133] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  321.763768] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  321.771887] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  321.815166] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  321.868523] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  322.075651] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  322.651106] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  322.870570] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  323.795339] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  323.911559] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  323.974201] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  324.166840] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  324.170191] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  325.569720] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  325.598381] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  325.626087] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  327.467890] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  327.529438] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  328.058538] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  328.293726] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  328.294301] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  328.411595] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  328.989682] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  329.010655] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  329.045579] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  329.392199] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  329.459131] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  329.777585] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  329.848410] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  331.862572] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  332.111215] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  333.753664] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  333.824586] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  333.954274] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  334.176250] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  334.589011] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  334.661665] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  334.726230] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  334.848313] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  334.884852] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  337.124826] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  337.800897] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  337.910018] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  337.934001] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  337.948994] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  337.995148] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  338.187153] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  338.338003] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  338.839278] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  338.855404] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  338.921947] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  339.117335] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  339.919601] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  339.962392] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.090396] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.111846] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.139490] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.516120] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.580409] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.716447] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  340.778213] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  341.521874] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  341.666280] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  341.736291] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  342.867119] wifi2: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  343.397510] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  343.458798] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  343.626110] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  343.964196] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  344.028073] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  344.755646] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  344.820933] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  345.186814] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  345.359757] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
[  345.377536] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
.
.
.
.
.
Nov 18 15:13:42 trinity kernel: [  253.658287] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:43 trinity kernel: [  255.159244] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:44 trinity kernel: [  255.443661] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:44 trinity kernel: [  255.705323] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:45 trinity kernel: [  256.576332] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:45 trinity kernel: [  256.601155] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:45 trinity kernel: [  257.163222] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:46 trinity kernel: [  257.228009] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:46 trinity kernel: [  257.473392] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:47 trinity kernel: [  258.827317] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:47 trinity kernel: [  258.907721] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:49 trinity kernel: [  260.248979] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:49 trinity kernel: [  260.318518] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:49 trinity kernel: [  261.159037] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:50 trinity kernel: [  261.368960] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:50 trinity kernel: [  261.940359] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:51 trinity kernel: [  263.169395] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:52 trinity kernel: [  264.144902] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:53 trinity kernel: [  264.938662] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:55 trinity kernel: [  266.447000] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:55 trinity kernel: [  266.523414] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:55 trinity kernel: [  266.594247] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:56 trinity kernel: [  267.166184] wifi1: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:56 trinity kernel: [  267.169429] wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting
Nov 18 15:13:56 trinity kernel: [  267.182120] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: '' (HAL status 0)
```

----------


## acoul

```
rmmod ath_pci
modprobe ath_pci
dmesg | grep -i hal
```

και ένα


```
cat /proc/version
```

----------


## Mick Flemm

> ```
> Nov 18 15:13:56 trinity kernel: [  267.182120] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: '' (HAL status 0)
> ```




```
75 	/*
76 	 * Status codes that may be returned by the HAL.  Note that
77 	 * interfaces that return a status code set it only when an
78 	 * error occurs--i.e. you cannot check it for success.
79 	 */
80 	typedef enum {
81 	        HAL_OK          = 0,    /* No error */
```

  :: 

Από θόρυβο πώς πας ??

----------


## CyberAngel

> ```
> rmmod ath_pci
> modprobe ath_pci
> dmesg | grep -i hal
> ```
> 
> και ένα
> 
> 
> ...




```
[email protected]:~# rmmod ath_pci
[email protected]:~# modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0 outdoor=1 xchanmode=1 countrycode=196 autocreate=none
[email protected]:~# dmesg | grep -i hal
[   26.084458] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
[   26.094406] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
[  267.182120] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: '' (HAL status 0)
[15833.749468] wifi1: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
[email protected]:~# uname -a
Linux trinity 2.6.24-21-server #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:40:13 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.6.24-21-server ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:40:13 UTC 2008
[email protected]:~
```

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Από θόρυβο πώς πας ??



Ειδικά το ath1 που πετάει αυτά τα errors είναι το πιο κοντινό και ισχυρό μου link (120 μέτρα)...




```
[email protected]:~# iwconfig ath1
ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-146-5078"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.32 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:01:3D:20
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=54/70  Signal level=-38 dBm  Noise level=-92 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο. Δεν μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα όμως. Εξαφανίστηκε με αλλαγή μητρικής.

----------


## acoul

υποθέτω ότι έχεις τους madwifi-0.9.4. δες αν είναι πρόβλημα με τα interrupts όπως λέει ο aci:


```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

κάνε μια τράμπα στις κάρτες και δες αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο στην κάρτα ή στην θέση που είναι η κάρτα. στην κάρτα που σου βγάζει το πρόβλημα, προσπάθησε να βάλεις το regdomain σε 0 ... τι κάρτες είναι;

----------


## CyberAngel

> Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο. Δεν μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα όμως. Εξαφανίστηκε με αλλαγή μητρικής.


Μη μου λες τέτοια ακόμα δε το πήρα!!  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> υποθέτω ότι έχεις τους madwifi-0.9.4. δες αν είναι πρόβλημα με τα interrupts όπως λέει ο aci:
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/interrupts
> ```
> 
> κάνε μια τράμπα στις κάρτες και δες αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο στην κάρτα ή στην θέση που είναι η κάρτα. στην κάρτα που σου βγάζει το πρόβλημα, προσπάθησε να βάλεις το regdomain σε 0 ... τι κάρτες είναι;





```
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0       CPU1
  0:         55          1   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:          4          4   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  4:          3          4   IO-APIC-edge
  7:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0
  8:   60074911   60070598   IO-APIC-edge      rtc
  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
 14:     148886     149256   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 16:         46         46   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4, HDA Intel
 18:    2962058    2961845   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, wifi2
 19:    7813874    7817642   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb2, libata, eth1, wifi1
 20:    4621858    4624415   IO-APIC-fasteoi   wifi0
 23:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, ehci_hcd:usb5
2301:    5896302    5894101   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0
NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:    6535017    6491120   Local timer interrupts
RES:     769544     529862   Rescheduling interrupts
CAL:      37273      41756   function call interrupts
TLB:      66358      58682   TLB shootdowns
TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts
THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts
SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          0
```



```
[email protected]:~# modinfo ath_pci
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
version:        0.9.4
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.
```

Η Τράμπα θα γίνει αργότερα (γιατί τώρα φεύγω) και θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα...
2 cm9 και 1 cm6 έχω πάνω στον τετραπλό.

----------


## acoul

> 18: 2962058 2961845 IO-APIC-fasteoi *uhci_hcd:usb3, wifi2*
> 19: 7813874 7817642 IO-APIC-fasteoi *uhci_hcd:usb2, libata, eth1, wifi1*


αν δεν χρειάζεσαι το USB κάνε το disable στο bios. το ίδιο και για την eth1 ... το άλλο είναι, αν σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα το bios, να κάνεις reserve 4 interrupts για τον τετραπλό ... φυσικά η καλύτερη λύση είναι alix/openwrt και ο διαχωρισμός router/server  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

έκανα disable και το usb και τώρα έκανα και upgrade από hardy σε intrepid επειδή εμφανίστηκε ένα bug που μου κράταγε το ένα από τα δύο cores στο 100% cpu load!

Οπότε αφού άλλαξε τελείως το λειτουργικό και ο πυρήνας το ξανά παρακολουθώ από την αρχή..

----------


## CyberAngel

Έχουμε update στην κατάσταση....

Πρώτα απ`όλα όλα τα μηνύματα που έλεγαν unable to reset hardware εμφανιζόντουσαν στο link με Anman (wifi1 στα προηγούμενα logs) και όταν εμφανιζόταν αυτό σταμάταγε να παίζει το link μέχρι να το κάνω ifdown και ifup ξανά...

Σήμερα άλλαξα απλά τα καλώδια από τις κεραίες και έβαλα στην κάρτα wifi1 (ath1) το link που έχω με MAuVE και στην κάρτα wifi0 το link με Anman και μαντέψτε!
Τώρα τα μηνύματα unable to reset hardware εμφανίζονται στο wifi0 άρα αυτό με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι κάτι παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο link και όχι με την κάρτα....

Επίσης μόλις εμφανίστηκε ένα τέτοιο error πριν λίγο, έκανα το interface ifdown μήπως παίξει και στο ifup κόλλησε αμέσως για μια ακόμα φορά, αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτή την φορά μου πέταξε μήνυμα Kernel Panic και δεν κόλλησε ακαριαία χωρίς να εμφανιστεί τίποτα!!

Δείτε το attachment. Είναι φωτογραφία από το kernel panic και είναι full με κάτι ath_pci και ath_tx και ieee80211....
Επίσης στο τέλος κάτι λέει για killing interrupt handler αλλά η wifi0 πλέον δεν μοιράζεται interrupts με κάτι άλλο!

Καμιά ιδέα;  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Μήπως είναι κάνα πρόβλημα με Madwifi και 64bit σύστημα; (Το ταρατσοPC τρέχει 64bit ubuntu)

Βλέπω πολλές αναφορές ότι τα 64bit συστήματα με atheros κάρτες πετάνε τέτοια errors!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kerne ... 08813.html
http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showt ... p?t=907401
https://www.ath9k.org/ticket/74


Αλλά και πάλι.....
Γιατί το link με Anman βγάζει τα ποιο πολλά errors ανεξάρτητα σε ποια κάρτα θα παίζει;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχεις enabled τα fast frames ??? Μήπως τα έχει enabled ο απέναντι ?

----------


## CyberAngel

> Έχεις enabled τα fast frames ??? Μήπως τα έχει enabled ο απέναντι ?


Είναι enabled by default....



```
# iwpriv ath0 get_abolt
ath0      get_abolt:218
```

Οπότε 
1101 1010

Άρα enabled:
AR, XR, Bursting, Fast Frames, Dynamic Turbo.

Τι να αφήσω για δοκιμή πριν πάω σε 32bit installation;  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Το έβαλα το abolt 0 και στις 3 κάρτες μου και επίσης και στην μεριά του Anman στο link που έχουμε μαζί...
Αν τώρα φάει κόλλημα πάλι έχει φύγει 32bit installation.

----------


## CyberAngel

Άντεξε παραπάνω από ότι με abolt διάφορο του 0, αλλά πάλι τα έφτυσε οπότε τώρα είμαι με 32bit λειτουργικό και αναμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα.....

----------


## acoul

μιλάμε για πείσμα ...  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> μιλάμε για πείσμα ...


Όπως έχεις καταλάβει δεν το αλλάζω το linuxάκι με τίποτα  ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

::  
32bit installation και πάλι έσκασε με Kernel Panic αυτή τη φορά στο οποίο μπορείτε να δείτε το screenshot παρακάτω...

Επίσης την ώρα του σκασίματος (περίπου 2:50 τα ξημερώματα) το /var/log/messages και /var/log/syslog γέμισαν με κάμποσες γραμμές binary πράγματα. Δείτε επίσης screenshots...

Πλέον είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένος  ::  

Κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι άλλο ως δοκιμή;

----------


## CyberAngel

Το motherboard είναι αυτό με την Bios version F6...
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Moth ... uctID=2693

Απλά το postάρω και αυτό επειδή αρχίζω να το υποψιάζομαι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

acpi=off ?
RAM Change?
nobiospnp? ή Μέσα από το Bios, Νο PNP OS

----------


## Vigor

O φίλος εδώ αναφέρει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο memory module.
Πού είναι τώρα ο badge να κράξει για τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο της μνήμης...

----------


## CyberAngel

> O φίλος εδώ αναφέρει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο memory module.
> Πού είναι τώρα ο badge να κράξει για τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο της μνήμης...


Το έχω δει ήδη αυτό το post αλλά το μηχάνημα είναι ολοκαίνουριο και συναρμολογημένο από το e-shop και είχε tick στο κουτάκι έλεγχος μνήμης...
Τώρα θα μου πεις... εμπιστεύεσαι αυτούς αν δεν το δεις;
Και θα σου πω δίκιο έχεις....

Πάω τώρα να κάνω ένα bios update στην last version που προσθέτει
F7 -> Support GIGABYTE Easy Energy Saver 
F8 -> Update Easy Energy Saver version(support 3 level voltage control)

και θα το αφήσω να ελέγχει και μνήμες μετά το bios...

----------


## Vigor



----------


## acoul

πράγματι, τρέξε ένα memtest και άστο για κανένα 2ωρο ... τα καινούργια boards είναι για τα μπάζα πλέον ... υπάρχει πάντα και η λύση alix ή το routerstation της ubiquiti

----------


## CyberAngel

> πράγματι, τρέξε ένα memtest και άστο για κανένα 2ωρο ... τα καινούργια boards είναι για τα μπάζα πλέον ... υπάρχει πάντα και η λύση alix ή το routerstation της ubiquiti


Το memtest μετά από 3 ώρες και 18 λεπτά δεν έβγαλε ούτε ένα λάθος.
Ωραίο φαίνεται το RouterStation αλλά τότε τσάμπα που πήρα τον τετραπλό  :: 
Τα ίδια χρήματα έχει ένας τετραπλός adaptor minipci με ένα routerstation...

Επίσης μόλις ξανά έκανα restart με το τελευταίο BIOS και περιμένω να δω αν θα ξανά κολλήσει (που θα ξανά κολλήσει όπως το βλέπω δυστυχώς...)
Αν παγώσει πάλι θα δοκιμάσω και με το acpi=off στον kernel και με το nobiospnp.
Το Bios δεν έχει επιλογή για No PNP OS.

----------


## CyberAngel

Φυσικά ξανά κόλλησε και τώρα τελευταία δοκιμή με το acpi=off και μετά ψάχνω για motherboard άλλο για δοκιμή...  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Αλλάχτηκε το motherboard και τώρα όλα παίζουν μια χαρά!
Δεν βγαίνουν καθόλου errors!

Τα interrupts με το καινούριο motherboard...


```
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0       CPU1
  0:        661          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:          8          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  4:          9          0   IO-APIC-edge
  6:          3          0   IO-APIC-edge      floppy
  7:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0
  8:  204494665          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc
  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
 14:    1046781          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 16:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1
 17:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2
 19:    1440298          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1
 21:   25437735          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   wifi0
 22:   33427379          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   wifi1
 23:   23891654          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   wifi2
219:   11954032          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0
220:          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci
NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:   11882433   10314795   Local timer interrupts
RES:      77392    8233958   Rescheduling interrupts
CAL:      19023      83128   function call interrupts
TLB:     135830     137987   TLB shootdowns
TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts
SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          1
MIS:          0
```

----------


## acoul

cool !!

----------

